# Taping Acute Angles



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

You can buy paper faced metal tape in lots of angles or you can buy a box of flex tape. Its the same sort of thing but allows you to select whatever angle you prefer because there are two strips of metal. Works great on vaulted ceilings and its available pretty much everywhere.

Dave


----------



## jeffeverde (May 19, 2010)

I've used No-Coat and similar products for off-angle outside corners and obtuse insides (like the ridge of a 4/12 cathedral at 145º). But I'm not sure how it would help in an *acute* angle (less than 90º). I won't have a problem putting tape in the corner. The issue is getting my knife into the less-than-90º corner to bed and topcoat the tape. Becuase the corner is less than 90º, a square-sided knife can't get all the way into the corner (the heel hits the adjacent surface before the toe gets into the corner).

Holding the knife at a very low angle to the surface lets you get the corner of the blade closer to the joint corner, but it's a less than ideal solution. I'm wondering if there isn't a knife made for this situation, with beveled sides, or if people are cutting down a knife themselves for this purpose, or...?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Specialty knives can be purchased through a drywall supply house or places such as OnLineDrywall.com, All-Wal.com if you want to give it a try. I've never used one personally. The thing to keep in mind no matter which type of tape you use in the angle (I'd recommend something reinforced and not regular paper tape) all you really need to do is cover the edge where the tape transitions to the drywall surface. The tape itself will accept paint just fine. You don't need to get mud all the way into the angle....


----------



## masterofall (May 27, 2010)

If the angle is so cute why do you want to cover it up with tape. HA HA HA 
Put mud on the corner of your trowl drag it down on a low angle both sides. Fold your tape in the centre squeze it in with the trowel on both sides. A plastic 4" trowel may work best so the sharp edge does not cut the paper. Cover and let dry one side at a time


----------

